# Walmart oil change



## Klover (Sep 16, 2017)

Is walmart oil change good ? What about tires rotation ? How often you do it ? Thankz


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

A tire rotation is a tire rotation. If it’s cheap it’s good. 

They probably don’t use the best quality oil. But if you do the changes often it doesn’t matter that much. 
I think...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Techs at Walmart are just as good as Grease Monkey . You also chose your oil so obviously if you go cheap it's not gonna be great but you can also have walmart do a full oil change for $12 if you bring your own oil and filter . I've done that a couple times , since they don't carry the oil I use and sometimes $12 is better than doing myself and making a mess lol 

In all honesty I trust WalMart more then most lube shops , years ago a roomate of mine was a Walmart lube manager and they are really good about details , where as when I was in high school working at Grease Monkey they instructed us to basically rip people off as far as upselling as well as sometimes not even changing the filter . They had a 2 minute rule (mostly for bigger diesel trucks) if it takes longer than 2 minutes to remove the filter don't change it and move on . Those places are sketch


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> A tire rotation is a tire rotation. If it's cheap it's good.
> 
> They probably don't use the best quality oil. But if you do the changes often it doesn't matter that much.
> I think...


You COULD always stealthily mark your filter and one tire to check....


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

As a recovering Walmart manager, I can vouch that, in general, TLE services are performed by well-trained associates, and that there's a fairly rigorous quality assurance process. Just make sure, obviously, that you're ordering an oil change with the factory-recommended oil and such. Look at the manual and make sure what you're getting is appropriate (_especially_ if your car is still under warranty). Or, as noted, purchase your own materials and have WMT do the work. (They'll also install wiper blades purchased in the store for free.)

Walmart definitely doesn't incentivize misrepresentations or not performing the ordered work. That's pretty unlikely to happen. If that was discovered, the associate would be terminated faster than if they were fomenting pro-union sentiment.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Tire rotations are free at some places, Discount Tire for me here, I’m the south east, America’s tire store is the same company in other states. I prefer them to do the work if I don’t because for one it is free, two you can watch them do the work and three they use hand torque tools versus impact tools which are bad for your brake rotors and wheel studs. I remember when I had to go to Sears Tire back in the day and they probably broke and replaced about every wheel stud on my truck due to impact tool use. As for oil changes, if Walmart techs do a bring your own for $12 and you don’t want to, that’s not a bad deal. A good idea is to always build a rapport with the people working on your car. It tends to help you in the long run usually.

You need to look in the manufactures book for interval. Oil is usually 3-7500 miles depending on vehicle and tire rotation 5-6000 miles. My car actually just tells me based on my driving.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> A tire rotation is a tire rotation. If it's cheap it's good.
> 
> They probably don't use the best quality oil. But if you do the changes often it doesn't matter that much.
> I think...


There's a chance they may rotate it wrong because, c'mon, Wal-Mart car techs probably don't get paid well enough to give a sht about doing it right. I had numerous tire rotations in the past from different places, times they lied and told me they did it and other times they did it wrong because they frankly don't care.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Just got back from getting 4 tires installed at Wal-Mart. My TPMS light was on after getting the install. 
These tires are directional and can only go on one way.
Took it to Meineke to get a oil change and they noticed one tire was on backwards.
While taking the tire off they found the TPMS module in my valve stem was broken. Hence the reason why my TPMS light was on.
Walmart refused this happen. And will not cover anything.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Iann said:


> Just got back from getting 4 tires installed at Wal-Mart. My TPMS light was on after getting the install.
> These tires are directional and can only go on one way.
> Took it to Meineke to get a oil change and they noticed one tire was on backwards.
> While taking the tire off they found the TPMS module in my valve stem was broken. Hence the reason why my TPMS light was on.
> Walmart refused this happen. And will not cover anything.


After the install you should have brought it up. By waiting you kinda screwed yourself


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> After the install you should have brought it up. By waiting you kinda screwed yourself


You are correct! I didn't really notice the light unroll about 20 minutes down the road. 
I was already on my way to get the oil change. Pulled over and the tires looked fine so I continued to get my oil changed. 
That free service Meineke did by Fixing the tire really did cost me. 
Should of taken it back to Wal-Mart. But that would of taken a few days for them to get the tpms module in. 
Than again after screwing up the tire install I really gave no faith in their abilities to put the TPMS in correct. 
So the $65 for oil change and a new TPMS module was well worth it. In and out and able to go back to work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Klover said:


> Is walmart oil change good ? What about tires rotation ? How often you do it ? Thankz


They usually remember to put the plug back in.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Klover said:


> Is walmart oil change good ? What about tires rotation ? How often you do it ? Thankz


I had a young and cute looking black girl rotate and balance my tires last week. Wow, she did good job, and it surprised me. I buy my tire from Walmart as well.

Oil changes? I use the car dealer, so they can check everything out, but get other work done some place else, because the service department overcharges.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Iann said:


> You are correct! I didn't really notice the light unroll about 20 minutes down the road.
> I was already on my way to get the oil change. Pulled over and the tires looked fine so I continued to get my oil changed.
> That free service Meineke did by Fixing the tire really did cost me.
> *Should of taken it back to Wal-Mart. But that would of taken a few days for them to get the tpms module in. *
> ...


The TPMS module for most vehicles is available at auto parts stores and dealerships. One brand of TPMS module can cover several makes and models of cars, because there are only 3 types (one of which is obsolete and you likely don't have) so there are plenty of options. Well, unless you have a Ford that uses the band type sensor but it should still be easy to find. I have never run into an instance where the module took more than a day, if not the same day, to get. I don't stick to just the big stores either (O'Reilly, Autozone, AdvanceAuto), looking at the smaller hometown stores like NAPA, Carquest and so forth helps. You can even find OEM parts at a lot of these places. They get broken often by tire repair shops and should be readily available even at the shop.



htboston said:


> There's a chance they may rotate it wrong because, c'mon, Wal-Mart car techs probably don't get paid well enough to give a sht about doing it right. *I had numerous tire rotations in the past from different places, *times they lied and told me they did it and other times they did it wrong because they frankly don't care.


Good point! There is a chance that anyone can do it wrong, whether it's Walmart, a big name (Pepboys, Meineke, Jiffy Lube, etc), or the dealership. What matters is the person who is doing the work. If you find a person who seems to care about their work you may want to keep your business with them. Also, you should always double check behind anyone doing work on your vehicle and point out any issues immediately.

I mark my tires on the tread when I get to the store. (DF, PF, DR, PR ) and I know the rotation pattern of my vehicle. I mark it on the tread because it will wear off as the tires turn. You should always check your oil level after a change because some people will forget that step and even though you would think your car wouldn't start, or a light would come on immediately, the residual oil in your car is sufficient to run until it's too late. You never get 100% of oil out of the pan.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Tech doing the actual work matters more than anything else.

I've had dealer tech forget to put the oil cap back on??? {thats what I get for using a free oil change coupon} they fully detailed my car & gave me a free loaner car.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Use only Mobil-1 full synthetic oil from now on every 5k-10k miles. You and your car can thank me later.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Walmart and "well trained associates" HAHAHA so FUNNY.
Yesterday I was in a walmart i asked if they have disposable gloves. the guy was restocking car aisle. He doesn't even know what that means.

if you see them using a power air tool to rotate your tire, then that is a "bad job"

you are usually suppose to torque your lug nuts from 80 lbs of torque if they're 5x114.3 bolt pattern, or 94 lbs of torque if they are 5x120

power tool will over torque the lug nuts and damage your rims, the bolts on the suspension, and the lugs it self.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Klover said:


> Is walmart oil change good ? What about tires rotation ? How often you do it ? Thankz


I wouldn't change oil at walmart. The employees are paid bare minimum and they seem lazy and unmotivated like uber drivers. That will affect the quality of work .


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Had a nissan sentra years ago that I would take to walmart for oil changes and they snapped off the plastic dipstick handle twice. The good thing is that they were the only place that were touching the vehicle so it was easy to show that they were responsible and they paid both times for fixing it. I stopped going to walmart for oil changes after that.


----------

